# HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIGDROWDY!



## ripjack13 (Nov 26, 2014)

@Bigdrowdy1 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RODNEY! Hope you have a great day!!
Cheers!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday Big Guy!!!!


----------



## Sprung (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Rodney!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Have a good day my friend!


----------



## SENC (Nov 26, 2014)

Back-to-back turkey days in your house! Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy birthday


----------



## eaglea1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy Happy Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy birthday - 54 dang you trying to catch up to me. In 1960 I was over twice your age now you're only a year and a half behind me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 26, 2014)

guys I appreciate it. Up here looking for deer summer sausage still walking around!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday Rodney. Good luck on the birthday buck and summer sausage.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy birthday sir and good luck with the hunt.


----------



## Molokai (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy birthday !


----------



## David Seaba (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy birthday! !!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 26, 2014)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> guys I appreciate it. Up here looking for deer summer sausage still walking around!!


me to rodney keep passing up lots of bucks this week gun season starts monday. geting picky in my old age happy birthday bud


----------



## Tony (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday Rodney! Why don't you celebrate by eating a crap-ton of food tomorrow?!?


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 27, 2014)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> guys I appreciate it. Up here looking for deer summer sausage still walking around!!


yummy yummy hope the deer blind birthday was great for you


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday Rodney. Best of luck on the hunt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Thank everyone again. Its been challenging this year 4 inches plus of rain opening day but there will be more sausage for Christmas treats . Thanks to Dad!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2014)

Rodney I'm just thankful that cold spell didn't last. At least we've had a good fall break into December I hope I am swatting mosquitos on Christmas day like in the past. I doubt it but I'm hoping. 

Sounds like your dad nailed one?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Dad got both deer. That is all we ever take. Never shoot more than we need. No trophies just good eating deer. Suppose to be near 80 today with temps in low 40,s monday and Tuesday. I was just watching 4 deer in the front pasture with one 8 point buck, a young 4 point and 2 does less than 100 yards from the front door.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

